# First Stabilized Call



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 26, 2014)

Ehh, title is deceiving I guess. Got a vacuum chamber, pump, and a gallon of Cactus Juice for Christmas. Couldn't wait to try it out. Call me stupid, but the first pieces I tested out were this flame boxelder burl and some buckeye burl. So, technically, this is just the first stabilized call I've turned from a piece that I stabilized. 

A huge thanks to @NYWoodturner for helping me out with this. He was kind enough to take some videos showing me things to look for in stabilizing. Also thanks to @TurnTex for having such an awesome site with very good information. I quickly realized that a gallon wasn't going to last long, so I ordered 2 more and a couple things of dye this morning. 

I got this wood from @justallan, and if he likes this one, it's going to be my end of the trade we made. 

Anyhoo, here she is.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 2


----------



## justallan (Dec 26, 2014)

WOW! That is beautiful.
I'd be proud to have it.
Good trade indeed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 26, 2014)

Gorgeous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Dec 26, 2014)

Great looking call man.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## michael dee (Dec 26, 2014)

Great looking call as always, I'll let you figure out all the do,s and dont,s and see if you can give me hand on stabilizing. LOL

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 26, 2014)

Thats just gorgeous Jonathan... wow! Man you don't waste any time do you?  I believe you were still on the stabilizing segment of this piece last night about 11:00 weren't you?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Dec 26, 2014)

Some sweet lookin wood ,,,Nice work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 26, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Thats just gorgeous Jonathan... wow! Man you don't waste any time do you?  I believe you were still on the stabilizing segment of this piece last night about 11:00 weren't you?


Yep. I cooked them early this mornjng after soaking all night. Already got another batch under vacuum lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 26, 2014)

Congrats Jonathan on that first. Looks great. What chamber did you get?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 26, 2014)

Yep ! That's definitely a winner. Great looking Call!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 26, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> What chamber did you get?



I got the glassvac from bestvaluevacs. It's basically a stock pot with a thick glass lid. I'll eventually add a juice proof chamber as well


----------



## fredito (Dec 26, 2014)

Very nice!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 27, 2014)

Awesome looking call Jonathan !!!! Its a beauty!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 27, 2014)

Dang, I keep looking at that call and am just amazed. It's stuff like this that inspires me to give it a go myself.
It looks like the rest of what I need for my chamber will be here Tuesday. WOO-HOO


----------



## Tony (Dec 27, 2014)

That's mighty cool looking! Good Job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 27, 2014)

It's pretty fun, @justallan. I've been busy today (and I think I might be coming down with the flu :( )... I stabilized several call blanks, a few pen blanks, and managed to turn a set of calls, along with 2 pots (just gotta drill the sound holes and finish them)... and got yours glued up so I can test it out tomorrow before sending it your way. Between your wood, @manbuckwal 's buckeye, and Mike's quilted maple, I've got some nice stuff to make shavings with. 

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/AC00E8A6-1236-4844-B073-C442557AE1D6_zpsxftpdhdz.jpg 

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/BAE9364F-FA9D-4F98-B51A-F2DB61E6563F_zps16tr5hoq.jpg 

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/18B45172-276C-40E2-B83B-6975C6E92308_zpsosecv9vc.jpg 

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/D7407605-FD86-4416-A4E0-AB45DCCAAA51_zpscmbhgb4y.jpg

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 27, 2014)

That blue one is sweet!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 27, 2014)

Sweet.
The mess in that first pic looks like just a hint of my shop today. I took a piece of nylon 1 1/2x12 1/2x 36" and had to plane 1/4" off of it.
What is the blue material and do you do anything more than polish it for a finish?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 27, 2014)

justallan said:


> The mess in that first pic


Ha... that's cleaned up! Stuff makes a mess, for sure. It's alumalite. I had a friend in Oklahoma pour me a few blanks, and I wanted one duck and turkey set mixed in blue and white... hoping someone local will want it since it's University of Ky football/basketball colors. I don't typically make calls without a buyer, but we'll see how it plays out.


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 28, 2014)

Very nice Blue call and lots of nice blanks just a waitin !!!


----------



## David Seaba (Dec 28, 2014)

Those are some great looking calls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TurnTex (Dec 28, 2014)

Those look really good, Jonathan! As a matter of fact, I am re-doing my website and would love to have your permission to use a couple of the pictures. Be sure to let me know if you run into any snags or need any help along the way.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 28, 2014)

Here are a couple better pictures... I also turned the other one I stabilized yesterday. White balance is just a bit off, not sure why I couldn't get it straightened out. 












I really should have noticed that I had some plastx still down in the sound holes on the one. Good thing I can clean them out even though they're glued up.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## justallan (Jan 3, 2015)

I just received my call from Jonathan in the mail last night and I just can't believe it. Anyone thinking those pictures are nice ought to see this call in person, then you'd see just how nice it really is.
I was working with the boss and a couple co-workers today and wanted to show it off, but was scared to let anyone touch it with dirty hands, so it stayed at home. lol
Thanks Jonathan for an awesome call.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 3, 2015)

Not sure how I missed this thread... Great work! Congrats on successfully setting up your stabilizing gear.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 3, 2015)

justallan said:


> I just received my call from Jonathan in the mail last night and I just can't believe it. Anyone thinking those pictures are nice ought to see this call in person, then you'd see just how nice it really is.
> I was working with the boss and a couple co-workers today and wanted to show it off, but was scared to let anyone touch it with dirty hands, so it stayed at home. lol
> Thanks Jonathan for an awesome call.


I appreciate your very kind words... You've made it to where I would be hard pressed to find a hat big enough to fit my head for the next little while.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mark Macomber (Jan 9, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Ehh, title is deceiving I guess. Got a vacuum chamber, pump, and a gallon of Cactus Juice for Christmas. Couldn't wait to try it out. Call me stupid, but the first pieces I tested out were this flame boxelder burl and some buckeye burl. So, technically, this is just the first stabilized call I've turned from a piece that I stabilized.
> 
> A huge thanks to @NYWoodturner for helping me out with this. He was kind enough to take some videos showing me things to look for in stabilizing. Also thanks to @TurnTex for having such an awesome site with very good information. I quickly realized that a gallon wasn't going to last long, so I ordered 2 more and a couple things of dye this morning.
> 
> ...


Sweet


----------



## Mark Macomber (Jan 9, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> It's pretty fun, @justallan. I've been busy today (and I think I might be coming down with the flu :( )... I stabilized several call blanks, a few pen blanks, and managed to turn a set of calls, along with 2 pots (just gotta drill the sound holes and finish them)... and got yours glued up so I can test it out tomorrow before sending it your way. Between your wood, @manbuckwal 's buckeye, and Mike's quilted maple, I've got some nice stuff to make shavings with.
> 
> http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/AC00E8A6-1236-4844-B073-C442557AE1D6_zpsxftpdhdz.jpg
> 
> ...


The blue is awesome. 
All is. But the blue. Wow.


----------

